# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  BOBs on sale for $14.99 - today only (6/29)

## grrlscout

I saw this posted on another forum:

LAPG Tactical Bail Out Gear Bag - Best Seller!
Retail price: $59.99
Our price: $14.99
You save: $45.00
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.lapolicegear.com/tabaoutbag.html

I have nothing to do with the vendor.

----------


## hunter63

I would suppose that the items pictured are not included?
Kinda cool though, Thanks.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

too many open pockets for me

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like a few of the range bags I have.

----------


## BENESSE

Looks like a bag I have. (got it from the same place for more) I like it a lot for travel (instead of purse) because it has different pockets & compartments. A small drawback (at least for me) is that the velcro closures on the front 5 pockets are real strong and make a lot of noise when snapped open.

----------

